# Johnston and Murphy Shoe Refurbishment



## KeithR (Sep 5, 2006)

I have a pair of c1990 J&M Aristocraft shoes that are due for service. The uppers are in great shape, but they need new soles. J&M offer refurbishment along the same lines as Alden or AE, but I'm reluctant to send them the shoes given their decade long decline in quality and domestic manufacture. Does anyone have any experience with the quality of J&M shoe recrafting?


----------



## jb8314 (Oct 14, 2007)

I just sent a pair of 1990's aristocrafts in with a special request to have them relasted from a 9EEE to a 9D. I did so on the recommendation from a SF member (who runs what seems to be a well regarded cobbler shop), on the condition that the repairs are made in USA and are guaranteed. 

I called Johnston & Murphy and confirmed that the repairs are done in here in USA and are guaranteed. While their new shoes are indeed lacking (I have now returned 4 sequential pairs of current-line aristocrafts for various quality reasons) they have exchanged them without a word; they at least seem to have an interest in satisfying the customer. Why they can't do this by building a good pair of shoes, I don't know. 

I still have about 2 weeks to go but I'm interested to see the results.


----------



## KeithR (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks - I'm interested in what you think when they come back in a couple weeks.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

They don't have a USA factory any more. The last I heard, they had a contract with a company called Resole America. I've never used this company's services, but I've heard good things. They even (used to?) offer to resole the old J&M Handmades...for a whopping $279.


----------



## jb8314 (Oct 14, 2007)

I see that on Resole's website. I also see that they charge almost half the price, which kind of makes me hope that it isn't true! The lady I spoke with at JM told me that the repairs were made at their TN warehouse and that they use original factory lasts. Perhaps they have a small refurb staff on hand? 

Thanks teacher for the info though, now I am REALLY curious to see if the $115 is worth it. If they come back satisfactory, it will no doubt be, because of the significant narrowing request.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

jb8314 said:


> I see that on Resole's website. I also see that they charge almost half the price, which kind of makes me hope that it isn't true! The lady I spoke with at JM told me that the repairs were made at their TN warehouse and that they use original factory lasts. Perhaps they have a small refurb staff on hand?
> 
> Thanks teacher for the info though, now I am REALLY curious to see if the $115 is worth it. If they come back satisfactory, it will no doubt be, because of the significant narrowing request.


If she told you they were doing it on-site (in a warehouse??), then I'm sure that's the case. I wouldn't worry about it. Like I said, that was just what I had heard...but it wasn't from J&M or Resole America.


----------



## jb8314 (Oct 14, 2007)

I received word that my shoes were being shipped to me, I should receive them by the end of the week. The good news is, the process took less than two weeks. The bad news is, the did not attempt to relast them but rather slapped new soles on the EEE width which I did not need. 

Suffice to say that the retail store with which I dealt has refunded my money, as I specifically said that I did not want the refurbishment service unless the shoes could be narrowed. 

Alas, when the shoes arrive, I will still post pictures of the work just for reference. This experience - coupled with my exhausting first hand experience with their now amazingly inferior "aristocraft" line - has finished closing the door on my J&M relationship. 

AE, Alden, I'm coming your way!


----------



## jb8314 (Oct 14, 2007)

*Here are the results...*

It's too bad they didn't resize them as I had asked, now I have a pair of essentially new shoes and I'm not sure what to do with them. They did a decent job, but there is no way that it would be worth the $115 they would charge.

The soles seem a little nicer than the retail soles on the aristorcraft line, though it would be nice if they took the time to channel the refurbs. The insole looks more like an older style, which I like (I hate the general sewn in tag they use now).

My overall impression is that the structural quality of the work is fine but the job is lacking the tight little details, it's sloppy around the edges if you start examining the shoe with any attention to the details.

https://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1080yj3.jpg

[https://img72.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1078yt7.jpg

https://img72.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1075le2.jpg

https://img72.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1077vs6.jpg


----------



## red96 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why not try to sell them to an AAAC member in the SALES forum? You may find someone who requires that width.


----------



## Ole Hickory (Jan 12, 2008)

A couple of points of interest;

The Crown Aristocraft are made in Nashville, Tennessee- Aristocraft are not.

The new "custom" program shoes are comprable to anything that Alden and Allen Edmonds offers - if not better and are made in Nashville, TN.


----------



## AndTun1 (Jul 22, 2005)

Ole Hickory said:


> The new "custom" program shoes are comprable to anything that Alden and Allen Edmonds offers - if not better and are made in Nashville, TN.


I never knew J&M had a "custom" program so I decided to call a couple of stores in the Boston area to get more info. Both stores said the custom program shoes are Crown Aristocraft shoes that include shoe trees, creams, shoe horn & felt bags. They take about 4-6 weeks. Cost is $425. Stock Crown Aristocrafts or the custom program shoes never go on sale.

https://www.johnstonmurphy.com/custom_select.aspx


----------



## jb8314 (Oct 14, 2007)

I tried these on with a random pair a fairly thick insoles I keep in my hiking boots and it almost felt like these would work - which I really would like. Is there anything I can do besides insoles that will improve the fit? Anything a cobbler can "install" that will snug these guys up in the toe area? (Thicker socks won't work on this one, I will be doing a substantial amount of walking in Charlotte this summer.)


----------

